# Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!



## Karstein (20. März 2005)

Karsten hat seit gestern ein neues Spielzeug, nämlich einen portablen 

Lowrance LMS 335 C DF GPS/Fishfinder 

mit Farbdisplay!

Da alle Einzelteile noch sauberst im Lieferkarton verpackt sind, dauert es noch ein Weilchen, bis dieses bis angeblich 774 Meter Tiefe reichende Echolot das erste Mal an´s Wasser gelangt.

Dachte, ich mache diesen Thread mal auf, um Tipps zu diesem Gerät auszutauschen. Gerade für den Aufbau mit der externen GPS-Antenne kann unsereins gute Anregungen gebrauchen!

Gruß

Karsten  #h


----------



## Pete (20. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

glückwunsch...you are crazy...wo willste das denn einsetzen??? auf den booten, auf denen du zukünftig fischst, ist doch schon meist schon kombitechnik vorhanden .... wenn du doch ab und an mal zeit für andres hättest...ostsee zum bleistift...

spaß beiseite!!! 
mein freund janko ausm angelladen in berlin hat sich auch grad ein affenstarkes teil bei think big bestellt...riesen farbdisplay, drei geber ...allerdings festeinbau für 1500 glocken 
http://www.lowrance.com/Marine/Products/LCX-104C.asp


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Werter Nun-40er Pete ,

bis jetzt überwiegen in unseren Urlauben immer noch die Unterkünfte mit Booten, die noch nicht mal einen Mittelsteuerstand und E-Starter besitzen. Dafür sind die Reviere dann noch fein unerschlossen - da kommt das Teil gerade richtig! :m


----------



## vaaberg (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Karsten, Glüclwunsch !    :c                  |bla: 

Neues Spiezeug ist gut. Gleich was zur Antenne. Die Antenne soll wirklich freie Sicht nach allen Seiten haben, sonst verschwinden die Sateliten ect. im Schatten  von Aufbauten etc. Allerdings mit den 700 m wirst Du in Norwegen Probleme bekommen,  nur wenn Du mit *50 khz* ganz langsam fährst, wirst Du Grund erreichen. Hinzu kommen sogenannte Salsschichtungen, die die Sonarbilder verfälschen. Ich betreibe seit 2 jahren ein LCX 104(optimiert) und habe 8000 W   (1000 RMS) zur Verfügung. Aber in einem Loch von 500 m bekomme ich manchmal kein Echo(aber Fische). Nur bei Stillstand des Bootes.
 Hast Du den schon die passende Karte (Chip) für Dein GPS  ? 
Du solltest das Gerät auspacken, eine 12 volt Stromquelle haben und üben,üben..... Und die Sonar - Antenne ausm Fenster hängen , weg vom Haus(freie Sicht  zu den Sateliten)
Sonst verplemperst Du kostbare Zeit. Im übrigen bin ich gern behilflich wenn Du Fragen hast.  Nochwas wichtiges ! verlege die Kabel vom Schwinger niemals in die Nähe von Spannungs-Stromführenden Leitungen oder am Motor. Jeh besser das Schwingerkabel abgeschirmt ist um so besser. Und den Schwinger nicht ins Boot einlaminieren - kostet alles Sendeleistung. Ich hab das alles hinter mir .
MfG. Vaaberghttp      :c        |kopfkrat


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Vaaberg,

herzlichen Dank für Deine wichtigen Inputs, die kann ich prima gebrauchen für dieses HiTech-Teil!!!

Mittlererweile habe ich mich für diese verstärkte Tite-Lok-Geberstange entschieden und werde sie kaufen. Dann kann die GPS-Antenne oben auf das Stangenende montiert werden und hat freien Empfang (wir haben immer nur offene Boote ohne Kajüte). 

Den Navionics-Chip werden wir uns für das erste Testen erst mal leihen - 300,00€ für halb Norwegen auf Seekarte ist ja doch schon ordentlich viel Geld...

Das mit den 775 Metern halte ich auch für nicht erreichbar, dazu sind die Sprungschichten in den Fjorden viel zu abschirmend. Aber uns reicht schon freier Durchblick bis 300 Meter, alles tiefere wird ohnehin zur Qual. #t 

Wieviel Strom zieht denn Dein Gerät eigentlich? Reicht ein Block-Akku über den Tag oder würdest Du zu zwei Akkus raten?

Viele Grüße an Dich und frohe Ostern

Karsten #h


----------



## vaaberg (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Karsten,
zunächst mal die Geberstange: Da solltest Du alles erdenklich mögliche tun um dieses sau-teure Teil vor Korrosion zu schützen. Nehm die Geberstange auseinander und besprühe alle Verbindungen nit Wasserresistem Sprühfett(Weisses Fett inder Sprühdose)
Gibts im Kfz.-Zubehörhandel. Seit Jahren immer im Boot.
Die Gewindeteile *jeden Tag* auseinandernehmen ! Reinigen und neu fetten. Nimm auch jeden Tag die Schwingerstange ab und entsalze sie !  Ich habe Dir das so beschrieben wie ich es von den bisherigen Schwingerstangen kenne,wenn Titelock nichts geändert hatt, ist Korrosion der beste Verkäufer. Ich habe das Problem nicht mehr weil beim eigenen Dampfer alles fest montiert ist.   Ja und zum Thema Batterien: alle Colorgeräte sind Stromsäufer.Techn. bedingt. Probier es doch einfach aus. Mach einen Versuchsaufbau zuhaus, schalte das Gerät ein, sodaß ein Colorbild erscheint bzw. lass das Übungsprogramm laufen. Achte darauf ob eine evtl. vorhandene Hintergrundbeleuchtung an ist, die frisst auch Strom. Und dann  wirst Du sehen wielange eine Batterie ausreicht. Merke : Wenn die Batteriespannung unter 12 Volt liegt ist keine hinreichende Spannung mehr für die Echolotsignale vorhande.  Für eine Colorgerät brauchst reichlich "Saft". Meinst Du mit Blockakku die sogenannte Weidezaunbatterie ? Auf jeden fall wiederaufladbar und ich rate zu einer Motorrad - Gel-batterie ab 10 AH Kapazität. Es hängt immer davon ab wielange Du fischen willst.
Noch,n Gedicht: Denk daran, das der Stromdedarf bei kombinierter Anwedung noch grösser ist.   |kopfkrat 
Du kannst ruhig weiter Fragen stellen,es gibt keine dummen Fragen !
 Viel Spass
Vaaberg


----------



## Ossipeter (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Welche Chips nehmt ihr zum aufdaten von Seekarten aus Norwegen?


----------



## Jirko (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

nabend karsten #h

1 blei-gel-akku reicht für´n tagesbetrieb definitv nicht. bei meinem x-97er nebst handnavigerät (beide bekommen den saft von nem akku) ist nach 5-6h schicht im schacht und die reserve muß angestöpselt werden. farblote haben einen noch weitaus höheren strombedarf (siehe posting vaaberg). ergo sollten im koffer mindestens 2 volle akkus schlummern, oder alternativ die von vaaberg erwähnte gelbatterie... spätestens dann solltest du aber mit dem gedanken spielen, dir nen alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt als portablekoffer anzuschaffen... tschööö mein bester #h

PS: @ossipeter - wie meinst´n das? #h


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Weia Vaaberg und Jirko: habe bislang nur die zwei Blockbatterien vom X-85, und die hielten bislang über 2 Tage beim alten Lowrance pro Stck jeweils...

Der mitgelieferte Akkukasten ist aber für genau solchen Akku ausgelegt, insofern stellt sich der Hersteller auch genau diese Baugröße dieser käuflichen Block-Akkus vor. Sind solche großen Akkus mit den zwei +/- Pol-Drähten, rechteckig, rund ´nen Kilo schwer und aufladbar (ich finde die Dinger jetzt nicht im Tackle-Chaos...).

Und @ Vaarberg: oh ja, die Tite-Lok benötigt Schmiere a´la WD-40, insbesondere die Schraubzwinge zur Bordwandfixierung! Hab bislang das kleinste Modell an Geberstange von besagter Firma und habe es schon leidvoll erfahren müssen mit dem Festfressen...


----------



## vaaberg (26. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Karsten,
Du wirst mit WD 40 aud Dauer nicht zurechtkommen, es lässt sich vom Seewasser abspülen.  Nimm lieber wie ich Dir geraten habe Fett aus der Sprüdose - es ist wasserabweisend  und wird auch von Seewasser nicht "beseitigt". Das Fett aus der Sprühdose ist einfach die bessre Lösung.
Zum Thema Batterie: nimm deien Koffer und geh mal in eine Motorradschop oder zu einem Boschdienst. Die können beraten und haben Listen was machbar ist.  Oder sprich mal mit Herrn Mucha von Thing Big, der hilft auch.

Gruß Vaaberg
MfG.


----------



## salmon Wim (28. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Karsten, 
Viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Gerät. Ich wusste gar nicht dass es auch eine LMS 335 C DF gibt. 
Ich warte noch auf meine LMS 337 C DF. 
Wenn ich aber bei Dir lese wass man da alles aus Vorsorge und mit Batterien machen muss glaube ich dass ich besser ganz ohne Geraet ausfahre. 
Gruss.
salmon Wim 
PS: Langweile mich weil die Lachssaison noch so viel weiter weg als die Meeresfischerei liegt.....


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

@ Vaaberg: oki, werde mir das Schmierfett besorgen. #6

@ Wim: Jooo, ich habe den kleinen Ableger von Deinem Gerät - kleineres Display und (so glaube ich zumindest) 4000 anstelle 8000 Watt Sendeleistung. Ansonsten sind beide Geräte identisch vom technischen Aufbau.
Wie sieht´s mit ein wenig Schleppen im Trondheimfjord aus, Wim? Da müssten jetzt doch schon die ersten Blanklachse in der Nähe der Mündungsbereiche herumkreisen? Einfach ein Schleppblei und einen feinen Apex-Schleppblinker 70 Meter hinter dem Boot herziehen. 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Jetblack (29. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Vaaberg hat's schon gesagt: Das von Titelok verwendetet ALU korrodiert ohne Ende, besonders in den Gewindegängen, wo die Eloxierung sich zwangsläufig abschleift. Fetten, fetten ... und dann noch ein wenig mehr Fett!!

Ein LCX 16/18 macht einen 12 AH Akku in ca. 4 Stunden leer. Als erstes verlierst Du die Satelliten und Position, kurz darauf das Sonar. Also mindestens 2 Akkus, besser 3 ! (ja, ich weiss, die Teile sind sauschwer    )

Wenn Du mit weniger Beleuchtung klarkommst, nimm die Helligkeit zurück - die Hintergrundbeleuchtung zieht irre Saft - je größer das Display, umso schlimmer wirds.

@ossipeter - in die Lowrance und Eagles passen die Navionics Karten auf MMC Chips

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

@ Jetblack: aber Deine Kiste hat doch 7000 oder 8000 Watt Sendeleistung, gelle? Da zieht natürlich der Geber schon ordentlich Strom. War ein Grund, warum ich mich auf 4000 Watt beschränkt habe.


----------



## Jetblack (29. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

@Karsten - ja, die hat 8000 Watt. Wenn ich die Technik richtig verstehe kommt das aber nur zum Einsatz, wenn es auch gebraucht wird - und das war bei den bisherigen Wassertiefen, wo ich das Teil im Einsatz hatte, wohl nicht der Fall.

Das Du mit Deinen 4kW nahezu blind bist, ist Dir auch klar, oder *Fett grins*??!

Probiers einfach im Vorfeld aus, wie lange der Akku bei Dir reicht - wenn Du die Erfahrung auf dem Boot machst, ist es unschön!

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Also mein Tiefen-Gameboy ist mit bis zu 775 Meter Maximal-Tiefe beschrieben, was immer noch lockeren 300-400 Metern Norge-Salzwasser gleich kommt! Ich will ja nicht wie Du den Australiern auf deren Bootsrümpfe schauen mit meinem Echolot! :m

Ich muss diesen komischen Kabelsalat erst mal in Ruhe zusammentüdeln (wurde alles in Einzelteilen geliefert), gut Ding will Weile haben - dann werde ich sofort einen Laufzeit-Test starten.


----------



## Karstein (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

So, der Zusammenbau liegt in den letzten Zügen (der Akkukasten braucht noch eine Verstärkung zum Aufschrauben des Displayhalters).

Aber die Kabelagen-Schaltpläne sind absolut undurchsichtig:

- das Power-Stromkabel besitzt 3 Stränge, Strom (an 12V), RS232 und NMEA Power

- in der Anleitung auf deutsch und auf englisch steht, dass die mitgelieferte Antenne Lowrance LMC 2000 Teil des NMEA Netzwerkes sei und mit extra Strom des NMEA Powerkabels versorgt werden soll

- Jetblack seine GPS-Antenne wird aber dagegen nur vom "normalen" Stromkabel versorgt

Wir werden nachher mal ´nen ersten Test starten, ob die "normale" Stromzufuhr auch für die Antenne ausreicht oder ob tatsächlich per zusätzlichen Kabels die Antenne gespeist werden muss.


----------



## Karstein (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Gerät läuft einwandfrei. Allerdings benötigt die Antenne tatsächlich eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung in Form des NMEA Stromkabels.


----------



## Karstein (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Nun steckt auch der Navionics-Chip 11 G im Gerät, funktioniert ebenso einwandfrei! #6


----------



## Sea Hawk (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nun steckt auch der Navionics-Chip 11 G im Gerät, funktioniert ebenso einwandfrei! #6



Grüß Dich Karsten_Berlin & boardies,

das gute Teil schon Im Einsatz gehabt - wenn ja, wie zufrieden bist Du damit?
Bin noch am hin und her Schwanken ob ich das LMS 337 C DF oder das 480 DF
mir kaufen soll |kopfkrat . Das was mich ein wenig hindert das Farbecholot zu kaufen ist Einfach  -  das LMS 337 Farbe hat im 200khz Bereich nur 2400W Sendeleistung das 480 DF aber im 200 khz Bereich schon 4000W (genau soviel 
wie beide Geräte im 50 khz Bereich).
Bis wieviel meter tiefe reichen die 2400 Watt aus?
Was würdet Ihr mir raten|uhoh:?
(Einsatzgebiet Nordsee/Ostsee/Norwegen bis 400m)
(P.S. Verbrauch ist mir egal da Boardbatterie)

Bis dann :m 
Sea  Hawk


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hei Sea Hawk,

meines Wissens hat das 337er die absolut identische Leistung unseres 335ers, lediglich das Display ist breiter!?

Für das 337 sind als maximale Leistung bei 50er Gebereinstellung ebenfalls 4000 Watt und 770 Meter maximale Mess-Tiefe angegeben - ein theoretischer Wert, den wir dies Jahr in Norwegen bis 394 Meter gemessene Tiefe bei den vorhandenen Wasserschichtenbedingungen unseres Norwegen-Fjordes bestätigen können.

Aber wenn´s ein Lowrance und zudem noch ein 337 werden soll - kann Dir nur absolut dazu raten, irre feines Gerät!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

@Karsten_Berlin,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort #6 .



Bis dann:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## Sea Hawk (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

@Karsten_Berlin#6,

habe es mir gekauft - schon an der Nordsee getestet und vor allem  die
Navigation hat mich schwer beeindruckt.
Kurz gesagt.... sehr Empfehlenswert.
Nochmal danke für Deine Info.



Bis dann:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## vaaberg (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Leute,
bin hier wieder zufällig vorbeigestolpert und da fiehl mir wieder was ein. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit oftmals GPS  Ausfall von ca. 12 bis 15.00 und wenn ich mich auf´m Wasser nicht bewegte, oder auch beim schleppen. Und das darf nicht sein. Also habe ich meine Lowrance LGC - 12 W Antenne eine Stockwerk höher gesetzt, ganz oben auf den Bügel für die Cockpitüberdachung.  Wouw - volle Kanne Empfang. Ich glaube das der Rechner auch schneller geworden ist, was Koordinaten und Strecken anbelangt. Also setzt die Antenne so hoch, sodaß auch seitlich nix den Sateliteneinfall stören kann.           |kopfkrat        

Und noch was wichtiges:  Leider lassen sich viele Nutzer eines *Colorbildschirms* nur recht *schwache (Ah) Akkus* verkaufen. Ich habe ein LCX 104c , also großer Colorbildschirm. Das Gerät wird von einem extra Stromkreis versorgt. Und so ist es passiert das ich wohl ausgeschaltet habe, aber nicht richtig. Abdeckhaube drauf und weg. 64 Ah haben bis zum nächsten Nachmittag nicht gereicht um den Suzuki 4T/70Ps
zum Leben zu erwecken. Der LCX und Antenne haben die Batterie leergelutscht. #q 
Ich hatte vollen Sonarbildschirm an und im Hintergrund GPS. Sonar hat richtig gearbeitet die 20 Stunden(mein Ankerplatz ist 5 m tief).  Ist mir noch nie passiert, wieder eine Erfahrung.
Wie war das doch ?   Wir werden nicht älter - wir werden weiser.
Scheint bei mir nicht immer zu stimmen.

Gruß  gamle Vaaberg


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

moin karsten,

sag mal, auf der 11g sind ja auch informationen über strömungen und gezeiten mit drauf. zeigt dein gerät diese daten mit an? das können wohl nicht alle kartenplotter... 

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Nee, Danny - ist mir im Juni/Juli 2005 nicht aufgefallen? Wie finde ich diese Infos denn, oder werden die automatisch mit auf der Karte angezeigt???

Hab mich grad gestern aufgeregt, dass das Lowrance nicht auch die Gezeitenwerte abrufbar hat - mit Hilfe des GPS müssten diese Daten doch super einfach angezeigt werden können. Oder gibt´s diese Funktion sogar, und wir haben sie nur nicht gefunden?

Gruß

Karstein


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

hi karsten,

guck mal erstmal hier:
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/karten/navionics/navionics-norwegen-xl3.html

hab grad gesehen das es für 2006 ´n update bei den xl3 gold karten gibt.
(ich werd wohl schon die neue karte bekommen)

dort steht:
Die neuen Navionics Module beinhalten Informationen zu Gezeiten und Strömungen, mehr Tiefenlinien, Untiefen, detailierte Hafenpläne und allgemeine Informationen. Nicht alle Seekartenplotter können die Informationen der Gezeiten und Strömungen anzeigen

evt. hat deine 11G die Gezeiten noch nich mit drauf? (nachfragen? update?)

leider kann ich es noch nich probieren, 337cDF is noch unterwegs. |rolleyes

im englischen handbuch vom 337cDF is auf seite 166 auch was dazu geschrieben, da mein englisch jedoch mehr als nur bescheiden is kann ich damit nich allzuviel anfangen. 

kannste hier unter product manual ansehen:
http://www.lowrance.com/Marine/Products/LMS-337CDF.asp

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Toll, wir haben ´nen 2005er Chip, und der hat´s noch nicht drauf. Und Update kostet mal eben 70€ für die 11G...

Das 335 hat ja ein kleineres Display als Dein 337, vielleicht kann unseres diese Zusatzdaten gar nicht abbilden. Müssen wir mal testen, wenn Du Dein Gerät geliefert bekommst.


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

ich kann ja das gerät/die karte zum norwegentreffen mitbringen wenn es bei mir funzt. dann können wir testen ob es bei dir auch geht und ob sich das update für dich lohnt. #h 

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Das ist ´ne Maßnahme! #6 Muss ich nur dran denken das Gerät einzupacken und mitzubringen - wir haben ja massig Krempel dabei. :m


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

muss ich genauso dran denken... |rolleyes 

hab aber fix mal im handbuch für´s 335cDF nachgeschaut (seite 162), so wie es aussieht kann dein gerät das auch.

handbuch finste hier:
http://www.lowrance.com/manuals/Files/lms335cdflms330c_0156-011_020604.zip


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

hi karsten,

hat mir irgendwie keine ruhe gelassen, hab mich noch mal intensiv mit dem handbuch und dem emulator befasst. ´n paar bilder hab ich auch gemacht...

also:
gezeiten werden auf den navionics karten mit einem rechteck >t< gekennzeichnet, strömungen mit >c<. 

bild1:






gehst du mit dem cursor z.b. über das >t< erhälst du erste informationen.
(auf/ablaufendes wasser, derzeitiger wasserstand)

bild2:





wenn du dann die taste waypoint(wpt) drückst kommst du in den tidenkalender. dort kannst du dann auch zu einem anderen datum gehen um dir den gezeitenverlauf anzeigen zu lassen.

bild3:





ähnlich ist das mit den strömungen, ist der cursor über´m >c< erscheint ein pfeil der dir die strömungsrichtung und geschwindigkeit anzeigt. 

bild4:





mit der wpt taste gelangst du dann in den "strömungskalender".
echt verrückt... :q 

bild5:





jetz bin ich erstmal gespannt wie viele >t<´s und >c<´s auf der neuen karte vorhanden sind.

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Na DAS sind natürlich super Features, genau sowas hab ich bislang vermisst! #6

Lohnt sich das Update also doch, danke für die Info, Danny!


----------



## kossiossi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

hi karsten,

hab eben die info erhalten das auf deiner karte(wenn es denn eine 2005er ist) schon die tidenstände mit drauf sind. bitte schau doch mal nach ob du so ´n >t< auf deiner karte findest. (bissel suchen, sollen recht wenige drauf sein)

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Oho! Holger hat mir die Karte letzten Mai besorgt, also müsste es ja eine 2005er sein!

Wo finde ich diese >T< denn, mitten in den Seegebieten? Das wäre ja der Hammer. Ist aber auch dumm, dass die Chips ohne genaue Beschreibung ausgeliefert werden.

Schau ich dies Wochenende gleich mal drauf, sei bedankt für den guten Tipp! #6

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## kossiossi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

hmm, da ich mein gerät noch nich hab kann ich dir das nich beantworten.
sollte aber in der nähe größerer städte sein nehme ich an.

wichtig: im plotter unter >menu/kartengruppe zeichnen< muss bei der kategorie >navionics< und der unterkategorie >tides & currents< ´n haken gesetzt sein.

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Ich werde stöbern, Danny! #6


----------



## Jirko (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

...geht auf alle fälle karsten. wennsde problem hast, mitbringen den koffer... am 11.02  #h


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

@Karsten

Kannst auch so mitbringen zum Spielen#h


----------



## kossiossi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

hi karsten,

soeben ist das 337cdf bei mir eingetroffen. ich sag nur hammer! :q 

hab auch gleich mal geschaut, bei trondheim z.b. ist so ein >t<

gruß
danny


----------



## angviknorway (8. August 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin hier wieder zufällig vorbeigestolpert und da fiehl mir wieder was ein. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit oftmals GPS  Ausfall von ca. 12 bis 15.00 und wenn ich mich auf´m Wasser nicht bewegte, oder auch beim schleppen. Und das darf nicht sein. Also habe ich meine Lowrance LGC - 12 W Antenne eine Stockwerk höher gesetzt, ganz oben auf den Bügel für die Cockpitüberdachung.  Wouw - volle Kanne Empfang. Ich glaube das der Rechner auch schneller geworden ist, was Koordinaten und Strecken anbelangt. Also setzt die Antenne so hoch, sodaß auch seitlich nix den Sateliteneinfall stören kann.           |kopfkrat
> 
> Und noch was wichtiges:  Leider lassen sich viele Nutzer eines *Colorbildschirms* nur recht *schwache (Ah) Akkus* verkaufen. Ich habe ein LCX 104c , also großer Colorbildschirm. Das Gerät wird von einem extra Stromkreis versorgt. Und so ist es passiert das ich wohl ausgeschaltet habe, aber nicht richtig. Abdeckhaube drauf und weg. 64 Ah haben bis zum nächsten Nachmittag nicht gereicht um den Suzuki 4T/70Ps
> ...


Hallo Vaberg,
suche verzweifelt die LGC-12 Antenne. Wo kann ich die Kaufen und wie teuer ist die ungefähr. Brauche sie für mein LCX 15 MT.
Braucht die Antenne eine seperate Stromversorgung ?
Petri Heil aus Norwegen.
Rudolf


----------



## angviknorway (8. August 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 335 C DF : alles dazu rein hier!*

Hallo Vaaberg,
hab es fast vergessen. Mein Nutzername ist angviknorway und
meine neue E-Mail ist: rudolf_angvik@yahoo.de


----------

